# Oink Info



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 24, 2006)

To all competitors in Oinktoberfest:

Please read all of this email... in fact print it out for reference.

Move in time for the KCBS comp 9:00 am - 6:00 pm  Friday, September  
29. All teams have assigned spaces based on need.

The Backyard BBQers can start moving in on Sunday, October 1 at 7 am.  
They will be filling vacated space from the Saturday competition.

Water, ice and electricity is available... please bring plenty of  
hoses and Y connectors or buckets & lots of long extension cords and  
splitters if you need electrical hook-up.

Please let us know if you are going to submit an entry for the  
Jamaican Flair contest... PLEASE PLEASE Just hit reply & say Yes you  
are! It will help us with judges, etc.

Friday Jamaican Flair contest:
Turn-in is 7:00 pm, same 5 minute rule applies.
This year's contest will not have an on-site judging. Your entry is  
to be submitted in a 9x9 styrofoam container, there may be multiple  
food items in the box (eg. meat & a veggie), there must be enough for  
3 judges to sample, open garnish applies, any fuel source is allowed.  
Creativity & following the theme will be scored as will taste &  
appearance. There will be prizes. We are also trying to organize an  
informal party for the teams on Fri nite... with the extras from the  
contest. It was suggested that tables be set up & teams that wanted  
to could bring their dishes to share... any help or input is welcomed  
about this idea. We could provide paper plates & plastic ware, if  
needed.

For Saturday KCBS:
Side dish & dessert are open garnish, ie anything goes. If either  
turn-in can't go into the 9x9 box please inform us ahead of time. You  
are encouraged to use the boxes provided. Any fuel source. At least 1  
component of the dessert must be cooked on-site, no store bought pies  
please!

For Sunday Backyard BBQers:
Rules are on-line at: http://www.adventuresinheat.com/oinksite/Oink/ 
RulesAMA.html
Any fuel source, open garnish in all categories, same rule about turn- 
in boxes. Only the side dish or dessert can be submitted in another  
container & only if you let us know. Sausage can be component part of  
another dish but must be the primary, for example a sausage  
jambalaya. There will be a grand champion based on the 1st four  
categories. Dessert does not count towards grand champion. There are  
cash prizes as well as other prizes to be determined.

Let the BBQing begin

George
cell: 716 583 7011 emergencies only please, otherwise call the store  
please.

Adventures in Heat
10189 Main St
Clarence, NY 14031
716 759-4328 or 1 877 585-4328
http://www.adventuresinheat.com

Oinktoberfest 2006
Sept. 29 - Oct. 1, 2006
http://www.oinktoberfest.com


----------

